# Need Help with Results



## colleenrivas (Oct 27, 2014)

Hello everyone.

I was Diagnosed with Hashimoto's just 5 mos but fighting these doctors for years! Finally found an okay Endro and he's been running test. I have 2 nodules on each side that shrunk a little with an increase in my levothyroxine. I'm now up I went from 25 to 137mg in less then 6 months so my body and my brain are not the same as they were 1 year ago.... Gained 50 lbs. Lost my hair.. Severe depression. IBS. Headaches, joint and muscle pain! Extreme Fatigue. severe brain fog. I'm not very good at reading these results so maybe someone can help. Besides the antibodies and TSH What else is important?

*Antibodies 1000*

*Thyroid Panel with TSH *

*Thyroid Panel*

*T3 Uptake- 31*

*T4 7.8*

*Free T4 index (T7) 2.4*

*TSH 6.87*

*cholesterol, total 208 High*

*triglycerides 152 High*

*ldl- cholesterol 130 High*

*non hdl cholesterol 160 High*

*Also RDW 16.9 High*

What does this all mean.... I know with Hashi's you can get high cholesterol... is this very high??


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

TPO and thyroglobulin
http://onlinelibrary.wiley.com/doi/10.1111/j.1699-0463.1994.tb04888.x/abstract
http://www.wikigenes.org/e/gene/e/7173.html
(Copy and paste into your browser)

Understanding Thyroglobulin Ab.
http://www.labtestsonline.org/understanding/analytes/thyroglobulin/test.html
(Copy and paste into your browser)

Do you have the range for that T3 upatake?

And has your doctor done Thyroglobulin and Thyroglobulin Ab tests on you?

You may not be converting your T4 to FREE T3. Only a FREE T3 test can confirm.


----------



## colleenrivas (Oct 27, 2014)

Yes thank you... and no I don't see the Thyroglobulin and Thyroglobulin Ab tests

T3 uptake Reference ranges

T-3 UPTAKE 31 22-35%

T-4 (thyroxine) Total 7.8 4.5-12 mcg/dl

free T4 2.4 1.4-3.8

TSH 6.87 miu/L

*Then it says reference range > or = 20 years 0.40-4.50 <----- this means nothing right???*

*Like I said. I have no idea how to read this at all!!! *


----------



## colleenrivas (Oct 27, 2014)

Anyone?


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

I don;pt think your doctor is running the right tests to know for sure.

Free T-4 and Free T-3 will tell what the actual thyroid hormone in your system.

The total's and indexes don't tell the true hormone.

http://www.healthonelabs.com/pub/tests/test/pid/205 $59.00 "This blood tests measures TSH, T3 Uptake, T3, Free T3, Thyroxine (T4), Free Thyroxine Index and Free T4." This has those 2 "free" tests along with some of the useless tests you just had run. TSH might be helpful to see if it's consistent with what you just had run.

http://www.healthonelabs.com/pub/tests/category/cid/23

You can also try this link which had both Free T-4 ($29.00) and the Free T-3 (29.00)

I cannot make a comment as far as where you are without these tests being run. Based on TSH alone - I would say you are hypo.


----------

